# Sony Genezi MHC-EC59, problemas.



## soydeboca7 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hola gente,necesito que alguien me pase el dato de cuanto es el voltaje de salida AC en el trafito de stand by de dicho equipo,ya que el que tengo esta quemado y no hay salida de alterna. Tiene una inscripcion que dice:
1-445-105-11
Tam China
K 1033.


----------



## DISCOV (Feb 14, 2016)

Si sabes de cuanto voltaje es el relay ya sabes de cuanto voltaje es el trafo.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 14, 2016)

soydeboca7 dijo:


> Hola gente,necesito que alguien me pase el dato de cuanto es el voltaje de salida AC en el trafito de stand by de dicho equipo,ya que el que tengo esta quemado y no hay salida de alterna. Tiene una inscripcion que dice:
> 1-445-105-11
> Tam China
> K 1033.



Hola buen día te refieres al Trafo del SubPower Transformer PCB Chasis PT051 ese es de 12V

Recuerda siempre bajarte el Manual de Service te ayuda mucho en tus reparaciones.

Debes revisar los Dual Diode SMD MC2836 que controlan el Voltaje V STBY y AC DETECT, es muy posible que el problema este ahi.


MK.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracias amigos.De paso les comento que lo probé con una trafo de un radiograbador, esos que tienen dos cables rojos de entrada y dos cables amarillos de salida, pero me dice "protect" en el display. En la salida tengo casi 13Vca, o sea que no hay caída de tensión. Aclaro que el trafo original, el fallado, no es de este tipo, es de los tipo de fuente de tv, y en la entrada tiene 4 pines y en la salida, pero yo creo que dos pines de entrada son para usar con 110v, creo yo. Que podría ser?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 20, 2016)

Buenas.

Subo el manual de servicio.
Como es natural en la lista de material (part list), no viene especificaciones del transformador ni de los relés.
Quizás siguiendo el esquema se pueda ver tensiones, pero yo no lo veo claro y ya tengo la vista muy cansada.

Saludos.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Feb 21, 2016)

Gracias amigo pincha,ya poseia el manual igual.


----------



## el arcangel (Feb 21, 2016)

si no te animas a sacar el Ci de potencia proba desconectando CN633 .


----------



## alejandro valero (Dic 10, 2019)

Saludos, tengo en el taller un Sony Genezi modelo mhc-ec59 con el stk de salida averiado, mi pregunta es él trae un stk433-040 y yo tengo un stk433-070 nuevo, quisiera saber si es factible el cambio sin arriesgar el equipo , gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2019)

Y el datasheet ¿ Que dice ?

Diagramas internos de módulos Sanyo (STK)


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2019)

Hola, Sí se puede usar uno de mayor potencia para reemplazar uno de menor potencia como en su caso. STK433-070


----------



## alejandro valero (Dic 10, 2019)

Ya lo cambié y funciona correctamente inclusive a máximo volumen.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 21, 2022)

Hola a todos:
Tengo un equipo Sony que enciende pero los botones y la rueda de volumen no responden, se que es un problema en su placa del tablero pero no tengo ni las herramientas ni el conocimiento para trabajar con componentes SMD ademas, al ser un equipo descontinuado no puedo encontrar su reemplazo.

Mi idea es aprovechar el amplificador de este equipo utilizando su transformador y su placa, revisando el manual de servicio puedo ver donde van las entradas de audio hacia el amplificador, pero no se como puedo hacer para que el amplificador encienda sin necesidad del tablero ni el botón de encendido, para poder utilizarlo por aparte.

Adjunto el manual de servicio por si alguno me puede ayudar con este asunto, la verdad soy bastante novato, me dedico a la programación pero aveces me gusta "cacharrear" un poco jeje


----------



## analogico (Nov 21, 2022)

Empieza revisando lo botones y la "rueda  de volumen".
Los botones se prueban con el tester en ohm, botón malo se cambia
la "rueda" se desarma y se limpia.

Eso es mas fácil que hacer la modificación que quieres


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Empieza revisando lo botones y la "rueda  de volumen".
> Los botones se prueban con el tester en ohm, botón malo se cambia
> la "rueda" se desarma y se limpia.
> 
> Eso es mas fácil que hacer la modificación que quieres


Ya los probé todos estan bien, es un problema interno de la placa, no me intereza repararlo, solo quiero utilizar el amplificador


analogico dijo:


> Eso es mas fácil que hacer la modificación que quieres


Lo se pero no puedo cambiar compoentes SMD y no consigo la placa


----------



## analogico (Nov 21, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Lo se pero no puedo cambiar componentes SMD y no consigo la placa


Los botones smd?




SoySantiago dijo:


> Ya los probé todos estan bien, es un problema interno de la placa, no me intereza repararlo, solo quiero utilizar el amplificador


Ok en ese caso lo ideal es que tenga placas separadas, la placa de amplificación y la placa de la fuente de poder


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Los botones smd?


No, los botones estan bien, el problema es un integrado y unos componentes smd mas


analogico dijo:


> Ok en ese caso lo ideal es que tenga placas separadas, la placa de amplificación y la placa de la fuente de poder


Este equipo tiene 4 placas, una de amplificación con el IC de audio, otra que es la principal, una placa donde esta el transformador, el selector de voltaje de entrada y nada mas y la ultima con el tablero

La salidas de audio estan en la placa principal, asi que esta tiene que ver algo con esto, asi que para solo el amplificador necesito la principal, la placa con el ic de audio y el transformador
Pero necesito que encienda cunado lo conecto a la red para asi poder ponerle un switch externo


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 21, 2022)

Ya probe todos los botones y rueda de volumen y todo esta bien, el problema esta en la placa del tablero, lo que quiero es utilizar el amplificador, solo necesito saber como mantenerlo encendido al conectarlo


analogico dijo:


> Los botones smd?


Si


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> No, los botones estan bien, el problema es un integrado y unos componentes smd mas
> 
> Este equipo tiene 4 placas, una de amplificación con el IC de audio, otra que es la principal, una placa donde esta el transformador, el selector de voltaje de entrada y nada mas y la ultima con el tablero
> 
> La salidas de audio estan en la placa principal, asi que esta tiene que ver algo con esto, asi que para solo el amplificador necesito la principal, la placa con el ic de audio y el transformador


Normalmente serian necesaria solo la placa de la fuente y la placa de audio pero
en la placa principal esta el rectificador principal cosa que debería estar en la placa con el transformador



SoySantiago dijo:


> Pero necesito que encienda cunado lo conecto a la red para asi poder ponerle un switch externo


Para que la placa del transformador encienda sola solo necesitas activar los relés, creo que en el conector W052 donde dice RELAY ON/OFF conectándolo a gnd la fuente se activaría, todo esta en el service manual.

Advertencia
Si el  equipo no encendía puede que este en modo protección y forzar el encendido seria peligroso🔥


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

No no estaba en modo de protección, solo que no respondia pero si sonaba y todo


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2022)

Si no puedes ni cambiar un pulsador común, imagina hacer andar el amplificador aparte...

El tema son varios a considerar, ya que no tienes experiencia, te obliga a usar la placa original del amplificador, con lo que deberías saltarte varias cosas, entre ellas (y si tiene), el control de volumen, el control de selección de entrada, las protecciones, reguladores, etc...

Lamentablemente no es "quitar y poner", es algo mas complejo y peligroso.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si no puedes ni cambiar un pulsador común, imagina hacer andar el amplificador aparte...
> 
> El tema son varios a considerar, ya que no tienes experiencia, te obliga a usar la placa original del amplificador, con lo que deberías saltarte varias cosas, entre ellas (y si tiene), el control de volumen, el control de selección de entrada, las protecciones, reguladores, etc...
> 
> Lamentablemente no es "quitar y poner", es algo mas complejo y peligroso.


Entonces que me recomiendas?, yo se que tendria que sacar la placa ya pense en una carcasa pero eso que dices es otro tema


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2022)

Yo creo que te conviene hacer una cosa muy simple.

Desuelda solo un pulsador al punto de quitarlo de la placa, toma tu tester/multímetro, coloca en escala mas alta de ohms (megohms), y pon tus puntas en cada extremo del pulsador, mueve SIN apretar el centro del pulsador, si marca algo, aunque sea mínimo, el problema son los pulsadores, y te ahorras realizar todo una hazaña.

Me llama la atención que dices que no tienes conocimientos, pero afirmas fehacientemente que el problema es un integrado y componentes S.M.D.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me llama la atención que dices que no tienes conocimientos, pero afirmas fehacientemente que el problema es un integrado y componentes S.M.D.


No lo afirmo yo, lleve el equipo a un centro de servicio, y el problema es directamente en la placa y no los pulsadores, lo que me dijieron era que no se consegue un repuesto para es placa


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2022)

En esta página tienes el manual de servicio, de ahí trata de leer e interpretar las conexiones, pines y demas gráficos para "aislar" el amplificador del resto; Sony Genezi MHC-EC59, problemas.

Dime, qué herramientas tienes, qué es lo máximo que haz llegado hacer/reparar, danos un poco mas de info para poder guiarte.

Aunque quizás puedas dejarle por parte de pago el resto del equipo a algún técnico, y que él se encargue de realizar todo lo necesario en una placa aparte.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En esta página tienes el manual de servicio, de ahí trata de leer e interpretar las conexiones, pines y demas gráficos para "aislar" el amplificador del resto; Sony Genezi MHC-EC59, problemas.


Ok


DJ T3 dijo:


> Dime, qué herramientas tienes, qué es lo máximo que haz llegado hacer/reparar, danos un poco mas de info para poder guiarte.


Pues no mucho, cautin, multimetro, desarmadores, cortadora y cosas asi, no he llegado a reparar nada pero si he aramdo un pack de baterias de litio, un amplificador de sonido de 25+25w y un indicador de bateria baja ajustable basado en el TL431


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2022)

Bien, parece que es muy facil.

De las páginas 24 y 25 del manual:

El amplificador es aparte, y tienes solo 2 conectores.

El conector "J" en el manual, es la alimentación y salida a los parlantes.
El conector "K" es el de señal de stanby, sobrecarga y señal de audio.

Del conector "J", haz lo siguiente;
1 - Fuente de alimentación "GND" (tap central, masa).
2 - Salida al parlante "R" (derecha).
3 - Fuente de alimentación "+" (positiva).
4 - Fuente de alimentación "-" (negativa).
5 - Salida al parlante "L" (izquierda).


Del conector "K", haz lo siguiente;
Numero de pin - Conectar a
1 - Nada
2 - Voltaje igual o superior a 2.5V (puede ser de un cargador de movil, o de la misma fuente del amplificador, aunque esto último no lo recomiendo).
3 - Audio "L" (izquierda).
4 - Audio "GND" (masa, tierra).
5 - Audio "R" (derecha).

La fuente de alimentación es simétrica/partida, con lo que son 2 voltajes, uno negativo y el otro positivo.
Cada uno respecto de GND o tap central tiene que dar rectificado unos 34V según el manual de servicio, pero según el datasheet se recomienda de 24V por rama.

La ventaja que ya tienes la fuente de alimentación (transformador, rectificador y capacitor), con lo que toca realizar el rectificado externamente o en una placa perforada, ya que los capacitores y rectificadores están en la placa principal.

Luego en el conector "K", sobre las entradas de audio, se coloca un potenciómetro estéreo para regular el volumen, de ahí ya verás qué o con qué envías audio....

Faltaría un protector y antiplop para proteger los parlantes


Te dejo el datasheet del STK.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Del conector "J", haz lo siguiente;
> 1 - Fuente de alimentación "GND" (tap central, masa).
> 2 - Salida al parlante "R" (derecha).
> 3 - Fuente de alimentación "+" (positiva).
> ...


Exelente, para rectificar la fuente puedo usar los diodos y capacitores que tiene la placa cierto?


DJ T3 dijo:


> Faltaría un protector y antiplop para proteger los parlantes


Y eso como lo puedo armar?

Y una pregunta, la placa o el transformador tiene algun punto de 12v?, seria para alimentar un reproductor de Video y audio para el amplificador


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Exelente, para rectificar la fuente puedo usar los diodos y capacitores que tiene la placa cierto?
> 
> Y eso como lo puedo armar?
> Y una pregunta, la placa o el transformador tiene algun punto de 12v?, seria para alimentar un reproductor de Video y audio para el amplificador


todos los componentes  estan en la placa principal


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> todos los componentes  estan en la placa principal


Entiendo pero entonces que componentes necesito sacar para armar el protector y antiplop?


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Entiendo pero entonces que componentes necesito sacar para armar el protector y antiplop?


Sigues el camino de la salida del stk  por  la placa principal, ahí encontraras un  relé y otros cosas mas, ese es el protector antiplop
si no después lo armas , primero tienes que hacer funcionarla fuente y luego el amplificador.

Lo del 12V   lo haces agregando  con un 78012


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> para rectificar la fuente puedo usar los diodos y capacitores que tiene la placa cierto?


Exactamente, por eso lo aclaré antes.



SoySantiago dijo:


> Y eso como lo puedo armar?


En el foro hay muchísimos armados y probados, pero te sugiero lo compres ya armados.



SoySantiago dijo:


> la placa o el transformador tiene algun punto de 12v?, seria para alimentar un reproductor de Video y audio para el amplificador


Seguro que si, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que el transformador trabaja en alterna, y tu lo que necesitas es en continua, con lo que la rectificacion, filtrado y regulacion están en la placa principal, como comenta @analogico .

Lo que puedes hacer es comprar un módulo StepDown que soportan unos 3A o mas, y armar con los diodos y capacitores de la placa, una fuente secundaria de unos 20Vcc  (según el manual de servicio), que la bajás a 12Vcc con el módulito StepDown.
Con esa misma fuente de 12Vcc, puedes alimentar tanto el protector, como el aparato de video/audio, aunque habría que analizar si los diodos soportan la carga, y cuál es el consumo total que esa fuente debe soportar.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok voy a armar todo y les cuento, gracias @analogico y @DJ T3, sin su ayuda aqui estaria viendo el manual y haciendo desastres, me gusta la electronica pero lo mio es la programación y diseño web jeje


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Estoy armando la fuente, que es VH y VL?
Ya tengo el puente rectificador, el transformador me da 23.1v en cada lado con respecto al tap central (VH), y el otro me da 14.6v en cada lado con respecto al TAP central (VL)


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Termine la fuente, el asunto es que efectivamente me da 33.1v, si lo recomendado para el integrado es 24 entonces, tengo que reducirlo?


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Estoy armando la fuente, que es VH y VL?
> Ya tengo el puente rectificador, el transformador me da 23.1v en cada lado con respecto al tap central (VH), y el otro me da 14.6v en cada lado con respecto al TAP central (VL)


 
Según el servicie manual son 33V pagina 25



la H debe ser alto y el L low de bajo

en la  pagina 24 están los puentes rectificadores

el con diodos grandes 1N5402 es el del amplificador

y el VL rectificado son cerca de 20V



SoySantiago dijo:


> Termine la fuente, el asunto es que efectivamente me da 33.1v, si lo recomendado para el integrado es 24 entonces, tengo que reducirlo?


No, si piensas usar los parlantes originales, el datashet dice que se puede usar hasta 36V con parlantes de 6 ohm


De todos modos comprueba bien los voltajes y las conexiones  hay que cuidar el STK


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> No, si piensas usar los parlantes originales, el datashet dice que se puede usar hasta 36V con parlantes de 6 ohm


Oh perfecto, de hecho si pienso utilizar lo originales, entonces hasta el momento tengo lo siguiente, el transformador con su puente rectificador y los 2 capacitores, me da 33v, entonces ya puedo conectar el integrado?


DJ T3 dijo:


> Del conector "J", haz lo siguiente;
> 1 - Fuente de alimentación "GND" (tap central, masa).
> 2 - Salida al parlante "R" (derecha).
> 3 - Fuente de alimentación "+" (positiva).
> ...


Ahora solo me falta en voltaje standby del pin 2 y los de audio, tengo que conectar el pin 4 al gnd de la fuente o solo lo conecto a la salida de audio con su tierra y ya?


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Oh perfecto, de hecho si pienso utilizar lo originales, entonces hasta el momento tengo lo siguiente, el transformador con su puente rectificador y los 2 capacitores, me da 33v, entonces ya puedo conectar el integrado?
> 
> Ahora solo me falta en voltaje standby del pin 2 y los de audio, tengo que conectar el pin 4 al gnd de la fuente o solo lo conecto a la salida de audio con su tierra y ya?


Son 2 voltajes  de 33V respecto a gnd uno positivo y otro negativo
si ya verificaste todo y las conexiones están correctas solo faltaría el voltaje stanby y conectar  los parlantes

Antes de conectar los parlantes mide que no exista voltaje CC en las salidas
y si tienes una lampara serie de pruebas mejor


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Son 2 voltajes  de 33V respecto a gnd uno positivo y otro negativo
> si ya verificaste todo y las conexiones están correctas solo faltaría el voltaje stanby y conectar  los parlantes
> 
> Antes de conectar los parlantes mide que no exista voltaje CC en las salidas
> y si tienes una lampara serie de pruebas mejor


Ok, no tengo la lampara pero todo esta bien he estado probando continuidad y todo bien.

Solo me queda una pregunta, no quiero especular porque se que la puedo cagar jejeje:


DJ T3 dijo:


> Del conector "K", haz lo siguiente;
> Numero de pin - Conectar a
> 1 - Nada
> 2 - Voltaje igual o superior a 2.5V (puede ser de un cargador de movil, o de la misma fuente del amplificador, aunque esto último no lo recomiendo).
> ...


En el pin 2 tengo que conectar el voltaje standby, el negativo de eso donde lo conecto?, lo que tengo es una fuente simple


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Hola, fue todo un exito, suena super bien, solo me falta hacer bien las conexiones pero ya está probado, solo me falta probarlo en los parlantes originales ya que lo probé en uno super pequeño de 7 W y 4 Ohm, no se como sobrevivió pero ya no lo voy a torturar mas, jejeje.

Una pregunta que es mas optimo, poner un switch entre gnd y relay on/off o entre la entrada de ac?

Otra cosa puedo poner un regulador LM338 entre gnd y dc+ para obtener una salida de 12v?
Lo maximo que se consumiria en esa salida serian unos 2a, aunque no creo que llegue, consume 1.7 normalmete, es un reproductor de audio y video


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Otra cosa puedo poner un regulador LM338 entre gnd y dc+ para obtener una salida de 12v?
> Lo maximo que se consumiria en esa salida serian unos 2a, aunque no creo que llegue, consume 1.7 normalmete, es un reproductor de audio y video


Es mucha la diferencia de voltaje, eso se calentaría demasiado

En la otra salida del transformador,  es de menor voltaje y es la que alimenta un 7809
ahi le puedes poner unos diodos mas grandes y un 7812 con disipador eso debería dar unos 1,5A


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Ishhh, y que pasa si le exijo 1.7A?


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Ishhh, y que pasa si le exijo 17A?


17A, supongo que 1,7A  en ese caso el 7812 limita la corriente  a 1,5 A y se calienta mas


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

mmm, no me funcionaria, porque el reproductor consume eso, que podria hacer?


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> mmm, no me funcionaria, porque el reproductor consume eso, que podria hacer?


En ese caso un regulador que soporte mas amperes como el LM338
o  usar otra fuente


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok, entonces voy a usar ese, solo lo conecto entonces entre gnd y dc+ (14.6v) del transformador, eso necesita capacitores?


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Ok, entonces voy a usar ese, solo lo conecto entonces entre gnd y dc+ (14.6v) del transformador, eso necesita capacitores?


si, puente rectificador  > condensadores > regulador
en la pagina 23 esta el circuito tiene 2 diodos 1N4002 esos los cambias por 1N5402 y usas el mismo condensador de 2200uF 25V


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Solo necesita 2 diodos?


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Solo necesita 2 diodos?


 Es un "rectificador de onda completa con punto medio"


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok entonces pefecto, solo necesito el capacitor, regulador (y las 2 resistencia para ajustar el voltaje de salida) y 2 diodos 1N5402? (esos los puedo reemplazar por unos 1N5404?, es que los otros estan agotados en mi tienda de electronica local)


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> diodos 1N5402? (esos los puedo reemplazar por unos 1N5404?, es que los otros estan agotados en mi tienda de electronica local)



*S*i


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok , perfecto , mañana voy por los componentes y lo armo, gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Te había sugerido los módulos que venden ya armados con LM2596 si no me confundo, con eso evitas generar mucho desperdicio de calor, pero si ya dispones de otro regulador, entonces ten en cuenta la disipación por diferencia de voltaje.

Me da curiosidad, cómo desactivaste el StandBy?

Consultaste sobre la llave de encendido, siempre se coloca en la entrada de 110Vca/220Vca, en serie con un fusible acorde.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 23, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te había sugerido los módulos que venden ya armados con LM2596 si no me confundo, con eso evitas generar mucho desperdicio de calor, pero si ya dispones de otro regulador, entonces ten en cuenta la disipación por diferencia de voltaje.
> 
> Me da curiosidad, cómo desactivaste el StandBy?
> 
> Consultaste sobre la llave de encendido, siempre se coloca en la entrada de 110Vca/220Vca, en serie con un fusible acorde.


Pues la verdad el dicipador del integrado de audio tiene a la par un regulador, asi que que ahi podre el LM337 y el stand by solo le pongo los 5v que me dijiste y ya, la verdad lo ultimo no se, solo estoy utlilizando el transformador tal cual su manual, puenteando gnd y relay on/off


----------



## analogico (Nov 23, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te había sugerido los módulos que venden ya armados con LM2596 si no me confundo, con eso evitas generar mucho desperdicio de calor, pero si ya dispones de otro regulador, entonces ten en cuenta la disipación por diferencia de voltaje.
> 
> Me da curiosidad, cómo desactivaste el StandBy?
> 
> Consultaste sobre la llave de encendido, siempre se coloca en la entrada de 110Vca/220Vca, en serie con un fusible acorde.


 
 Pero los reguladores conmutados pueden meter ruido. Ademas si baja de 20 a 12 no genera tanto calor


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 23, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Pero los reguladores conmutados pueden meter ruido. Ademas si baja de 20 a 12 no genera tanto calor


No tengo mucha experiencia pero estoy de acuerdo


----------

